# shoe weight database?



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

Is there something like weight weenies for shoes instead? its hard finding the weight of the shoes online...


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*Shoe weights, or any other weights:*

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=shoes

Bottom line:
Sidis or Custom, everything else is an anchor (no matter what the manufacturer claims as lightweight)

Michael
---------------------------
Ride, rinse, repeat.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

*Thanks for posting the link.*



sitzpickel said:


> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=shoes
> 
> Bottom line:
> Sidis or Custom, everything else is an anchor (no matter what the manufacturer claims as lightweight)
> ...


It'd be nice if they did this for more shoes, but it's nice that they did this at all. Given the posted data, however, I'm puzzled by your conclusion. Some of the custom shoes are indeed very light, but the Sidi road shoe weights, while respectible, don't seem all that special compared to other upper end road shoes. More than a few companies seem to offer at least one model, and maybe two or three, that are competitive for weight. I suppose that's a good thing, as Sidis, while nice shoes, just don't work for everyone's feet. I'd gladly sacrifice a few grams for something that actually fit (my Carnacs are no lightweights), but it's nice to see options.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

djg said:


> It'd be nice if they did this for more shoes, but it's nice that they did this at all. Given the posted data, however, I'm puzzled by your conclusion. Some of the custom shoes are indeed very light, but the Sidi road shoe weights, while respectible, don't seem all that special compared to other upper end road shoes. More than a few companies seem to offer at least one model, and maybe two or three, that are competitive for weight. I suppose that's a good thing, as Sidis, while nice shoes, just don't work for everyone's feet. I'd gladly sacrifice a few grams for something that actually fit (my Carnacs are no lightweights), but it's nice to see options.



i kind of meant running shoes. LOL i should have been more specific


----------



## sitzpickel (Nov 10, 2003)

*Sorry*

It's been a while since I've actually looked at the listings, looks like some manufacturers have caught up. Some expensive high-end shoes are still too heavy though. But then again, the best shoe is the one you're comfortable in.

Michael
----------------------------
Ride, rinse, repeat.


----------



## PreemCycling (Nov 7, 2005)

*Light shoes*

Have you looked into D2Shoes? They make excellent custom shoes for only a small premium over stock shoes. I've weighed a pair on my digitial scale and they're only 460g. Their website is www.d2customfootwear.com.

Alan Friedman, Editor
Preem Cycling Review
www.preemcycling.com




omniviper said:


> Is there something like weight weenies for shoes instead? its hard finding the weight of the shoes online...


----------

